# When to put in heat lamps?



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

As the weather gets cooler, especially the nights, when do you put the heat lamps back in the coop? They have been out since they were little and it warmed up, but I don't want to wait too long and let them get too cold. I recently gave away my extra roos and now am left with 2 pullets and 1 cockerel. I'm afraid that with so few inside they will get chilly. The lows this weekend may be in the 50's. The coop is 24 square feet, I use cedar bedding, and it gets closed up (ramps and windows) at night (there's a roof vent, tho). Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

bkenright said:


> As the weather gets cooler, especially the nights, when do you put the heat lamps back in the coop? They have been out since they were little and it warmed up, but I don't want to wait too long and let them get too cold. I recently gave away my extra roos and now am left with 2 pullets and 1 cockerel. I'm afraid that with so few inside they will get chilly. The lows this weekend may be in the 50's. The coop is 24 square feet, I use cedar bedding, and it gets closed up (ramps and windows) at night (there's a roof vent, tho). Thanks for the help!


Heat lamps are not advisable nor are they necessary. The birds will grow appropriate winter insulation if they are allowed to do so...this means letting them be exposed to cold weather so their bodies are stimulated to grow more feathering to suit the weather. Unless you are going to follow them around all winter with the heat lamp outdoors so they don't have to feel any cold or dress them in little down jackets!


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

It gets below zero here. The walls of the coop have siding, but no insulation. I tried to get girls that would hopefully be able to handle some cold (they are Barred Plymouth Rocks). You still don't think they will need at least a little heat at some point during the winter?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

They will be fine without the heat lamp ... honest.

They are a rather hearty breed, if only we would let them be so.

Best of luck.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No heat lamps here in the coop. We got to -40 last year and had zero losses. The only time I pull out the heat lamps is for the brooders.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! I guess I was just getting a little bit over-protective. I would hate for something I did or didn't do to hurt them. I figure it's better to ask if I'm not sure about something. I saw someone online said to put in them in at 60°, but that seemed too warm to me and I won't just go with some random online person's word for advice. I was planning on getting a metal waterer so I could put it on a heated base and have it not freeze. Does anyone have a better idea/system for that?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep...a heated dog food bowl works great. Just set it up on blocks to keep it out of the bedding. Easier to clean and fill, less worry about something going wrong. Not too pricey either and they last forever.

Here's a pic of mine...


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I hadn't thought about a heated dog food bowl! I was just looking at chicken stuff. That's a really good idea! Thank you.


----------

